# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Post-Epidural

## *~Rexhina~*

Kjo eshte per mamat e forumit qe kan marr epidural. Mund te na thoni cfare problemi keni pasur pas lindjes qe mendoni mund te jet shkaku i epiduralit? Pshm mua me kete lindjen e dyte, sma beren mire heren e pare dhe duhet ta benin nja disa here, jo si me lindjen e pare qe e beren mire right away...dhe me dhembi cik me shume rradhen e dyte. Tani pas 2 muaj post-partum, ndiej si pickime nga mbrapa kurizit, dhe kam probleme te eci nga kemba e majt nganjehere...zakonisht dhimbja me iken pas 24 ore, por me fillon pas 3 javesh perseri per nje dite te tere.... Ju kan ndodhur ndonje gje e till?

----------


## Fiori

Kur kam qene e vogel kam bere dicka te ngjashme me epidural dhe shume vite me vone, dmth para 3 vjetesh, fillova te kisha nje dhimbje te tmershme ne pjesen e poshtme te kurrizit. Ne nje pike vazhdoi aq sa fillova te caloja nga njera kembe dhe as nuk qendroja dot shtrire e ulur. Gjate asaj kohe bera gjithe analizat etj dhe asgje nuk me dilte keq, vetem mami ka menduar se mund te kete pasur dicka te lidhur me proceduren qe pata kur isha e vogel. 

Rastesisht fola ne ate kohe me dy shoqe te miat qe kishin femije dhe kishin bere epidural gjate lindjes, dhe ato kishin te njejtat probleme. Me sa kuptova dhe pasi lexova pak informacione mbi keto procedura, kjo 'spasm' eshte nje nga problemet e mundshme anesore qe shkakton epidural. Une fatmirsisht nuk e kam pasur me ate problem qe pata tre vjet me pare dhe as pasi linda. Ndonjehere ne te rralle ndjej dhimbje ne fund te kurrizit por asgje qe nuk durrohet. 

Me aq sa di une nuk ka ndonje ilac per kete, e shumta qe mund te rekomandoje doktori ketu eshte cortisone shots, gje qe nuk e rekomandoj. Pasi mund te te heqe dhimbjen per pak kohe por nq se problemi qendron, jo vetem qe do e ndjesh perseri por dhe cortisone nuk do beje me efekt. 

Kam idene keto lloj dhimbjesh shtohen ose shfaqen me shume gjate ciklit mujor per shkak te ndryshimit te hormoneve dhe nga eksperienca ime do sugjeroja thjesht perdorimin e fashove te ngrohta/ftohta (ice packs etc).

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Fiori, dhe mua me duhet te caloj kur eci se me dhemb ana e  majte  e kembes, (hip area)...tani me filloj prap...e di qe i rekomandohen shume grave qe kan lindur te shkojn tek nje physical therapist, kirioprakter ose osteopathic doctor qe te bej OMT (osteopathic manipulative treatment) nga "trauma" e lindjes...por me lindjen e pare skisha problem te tille, dhe po mendoj meqe sma beren mire heren e dyte mos eshte ky shkaku :/

----------


## Fiori

Nuk di c'te them. Une vajta tek chiropractor para tre vjetesh dhe u ngrita ika ne mes te vizites. Sikur e marrin lekun kot mu duk...ai me sugjeroi cortisone, por ashtu i sugjeroi dhe nje 80 vjecareje para meje (dmth mu duk si praktike pune).

Ndaj ato lek jane me mire te harxhuara tek nje spa se sa tek chiropractor, jo vetem te sjellin ne humor kur te trajtojne atje por masazhi gjithmone me ben te ndihem me mire. Bosi im shkon shpesh tek nje ne fakt dhe ai mendon se i ben shume pune, ndaj mund te jete dhe thjesht mendimi im personal. S'para i kam qejf doktoret ne pergjithsi...

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

po ke te drejt shumica preferojn te japin prescription sesa te te kurojn me duart e tyre

----------


## mia@

Rexhina une e kam bere gjithashtu ne te dyja lindjet. Me ka pickuar ca muajt e pare, por shqetesime te tjera nuk me ka dhene. Varet .

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

oops sorry per gabimet gramatikore lart lol, ky macbook mi ndryshon fjalet qe shkruaj...nejse do mundohem te "stretch" more often gjitheashtu, se mbase ndihmon

----------


## bebi im

une vajzen e linda pa epidurial...
tani me kete te dyten po mendohem si ta bej, akoma nuk kam vendosur gje, thone qe ka efekte anesore por gjithesesi te shpeton nga dhimbjet.
me vajzen nuk eshte qe vuajta aq shume, por shtatzania shtatzanise nuk i ngjan, kam frike mos me zgjat shume lindja kesaj rradhe, ne tension jam...

----------


## Prudence

une qe pas nderhyrjen nuk e kam mesin njesoj si dikur.6 muajt e pare njehere mezi drejtohesha pasi u ndroja bebelinat femijeve,ndersa dhe sot e kesaj dite kur fle kam gati rregullisht dhimbje mesi.Une ia hedh gjithe fajin gjilperes.

----------


## bebi im

> une qe pas nderhyrjen nuk e kam mesin njesoj si dikur.6 muajt e pare njehere mezi drejtohesha pasi u ndroja bebelinat femijeve,ndersa dhe sot e kesaj dite kur fle kam gati rregullisht dhimbje mesi.Une ia hedh gjithe fajin gjilperes.


prudenc a ke bere ndonje kontroll tek mjeku per mesin, se ndoshta nuk e ke nga gjilpera...
ti jeton ne tirane apo jeton diku tjeter?

----------

